# Nigerian Dwarf Wethers



## Cathy Mohni (Sep 18, 2017)

I have 5 month old baby wethers and they are very fussy about their hay, nice fresh grass hay with no mold or dust.  they are 30lbs each and have only gone through 1 bale in a month. Is this normal ??


----------



## JoyfulGoats (Jan 6, 2018)

Do they have access to pasture/browse? If so, then that is what they are eating and it’s normal for them not to eat a lot of dried hay if they have access to fresh plants. Their weight is in the normal range. Look up body condition scoring to tell if they are too thin or not.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 7, 2018)

What do you mean they are fussy about the hay? Can you post pics of the hay itself?

Some goats are a bit spoiled (trust me, dealing with it right now and they are driving me nuts!). 

If the hay is good, and they have prober body condition I wouldn’t worry about it. 

How heavy are your bales?


----------



## junkman (Jan 24, 2018)

my 5 month olds will not eat 1st cut hay, but they will eat the second cut.


----------

